# First week on Armour, help!



## ramirez8307 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was previously on 50mg of Tirosint. After my latest labs, my doc recommended Armour, 1 grain. This is my first week on Armour and I feel it kick in to help with my energy. However, I have gained 2 pounds this week with no changes in my activity level or diet. Does anyone know if this is a side effect while my body adjusts? If so, is it permanent or temporary?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ramirez8307 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was previously on 50mg of Tirosint. After my latest labs, my doc recommended Armour, 1 grain. This is my first week on Armour and I feel it kick in to help with my energy. However, I have gained 2 pounds this week with no changes in my activity level or diet. Does anyone know if this is a side effect while my body adjusts? If so, is it permanent or temporary?
> 
> Thanks!


It could be some water retention. After all, this is all about hormones. I would not panic yet although starting you on one grain "if" you have a history of myxedema is contraindicated.

Do you have a history of myxedema?


----------



## ramirez8307 (Jul 23, 2013)

Okay, thank you for responding. I feel a little abnormal with this reaction to Armour. I have heard great things about it and was excited when my doctor suggested switching. I do not have a history of myxedema. So I am hoping that might body is just taking its time to adjust!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ramirez8307 said:


> Okay, thank you for responding. I feel a little abnormal with this reaction to Armour. I have heard great things about it and was excited when my doctor suggested switching. I do not have a history of myxedema. So I am hoping that might body is just taking its time to adjust!


And I do believe that your hopes are warranted. When in the titration stages, you will end up at some places you don't want to go. It's like climbing a ladder. Once you reach the top rung; you feel a relief.

Be patient and hang in there. Do be aware though that one grain is a high starting dose. W/Myxedema (and I am glad you don't have that) the patient is to be started on 1/4 grain; if not, 1/2 grain.


----------

